# No record of my purchase of a Used M3 DS Real Flashcard.



## sainrub (Mar 14, 2011)

Made my first purchase on Shoptemp and paid via paypal but its not showing on my items history.
Havent heard from the seller either so please let me know if all is well.


----------

